# Playing with big dogs??



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

So maybe I'm being overly worried as a soon-to-be Maltese first time parent, but I'm a bit concerned about how tiny my little pup will be. My parents have a very big dog (115 pounds) that I'd like him to be friends with, but I'm afraid the big dog might accidentally hurt him (he's not a mean dog at all, just big). I'm also concerned about allowing him to play at dog parks for fear the other dogs might hurt him as well. 

Do you allow your Maltese to play with big dogs and at the dog park? Am I being overly paranoid? I'm just really worried about the little guy getting hurt.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I take mine to the dog park but we have a fenced off section for dogs 20lbs and less. I would never ever ever take him in the part with the big dogs. At the very least I would use extreme caution around your parents large dog. It would not take much for a big dog to seriously injure a tiny one even just in play.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Puppy79 said:


> So maybe I'm being overly worried as a soon-to-be Maltese first time parent, but I'm a bit concerned about how tiny my little pup will be. My parents have a very big dog (115 pounds) that I'd like him to be friends with, but I'm afraid the big dog might accidentally hurt him (he's not a mean dog at all, just big). I'm also concerned about allowing him to play at dog parks for fear the other dogs might hurt him as well.
> 
> Do you allow your Maltese to play with big dogs and at the dog park? Am I being overly paranoid? I'm just really worried about the little guy getting hurt.


 
You are not being over paranoid, you are being a good Mommy. My babies best friends are all larger breeds. I love larger breeds :wub: as well. I bet your parents dog is an absolute sweetheart. I am sure it can be done, but at first, I would be sure that both babies are on a lead whether inside or out. One little playful paw playing, by your parents dog, may be too much for your little baby.

I let my babies be exposed to larger breeds, like I said they are their best friends, but their is a fence between them. It is the most adorable site. As, I said, I am sure it can be accomplished, but I think it will take time. I am sure those who have had this experience, can help you, as well as those who are expert in this field, who are on this board.

As far as dog parks, the one near me, does not ask for any papers (meaning of current vacciantions or anything, so I don't do them) Normally in dog parks, they will have a place for smaller breeds and another place for larger ones.

My babies, got used to larger breeds just on daily walks. 

I am pretty sure there are members who have larger breeds, and a maltese, and perhaps they can help you out.

What I love about the larger breeds, well one of the things I love about them, is they don't realize their size. They just want to play. They are so cute, but this is something you do have to consider and will have to work around.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I have two border collies that I slowly introduced Abbigail to with a fence between them. They mainly outdoor dogs and they have very sweet natures. They play great together. Actually Pepper is very protective of Abby. I'm still a little nervous and don't leave them unattended. I don't think I would let her be around strange big dogs. It's just too risky in my opinion.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 100 lb., 11 year-old black lab and although all of the dogs are together in the house when I'm around, I would never leave them together anywhere alone. My lab, Max, is a great dog and he loves the little guys, but his idea of playing is a little too rough for them and he, being a dog, doesn't realize that. For that reason, I also would never let them all outside in our fenced in yard together. The little guys like to run outside and Max would run after them and I'm positive that the little guys would get hurt. 

Good luck with the new baby!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I make a point to socialize my small dogs with large dogs (calm, adult, vaccinated large dogs). Small dogs that know how to behave with larger dogs are less likely to be attacked. 

Roo plays routinely with a border collie buddy...they're rough on each other, but the larger dog responds immediately if Roo tells him off. 

Roo actually played with a Great Dane just the other day. I did a behavior evaluation and we needed to test the dogs playing off leash. Roo very reliably told the big dog how to play and they did great. 

I would never put a small dog in a dog park with unknown large dogs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it is important to socialize your Maltese with large dogs. Since your parents dog is not aggressive, it would be the perfect dog to start with. Make sure they are both being extensively supervised at all times. If play gets a little rough, separate them, and if you need to take your eye off of them even for a second, make sure you separate them. Accidents do happen and as you said, your parents dog is large and could accidentally step on him or mouth too hard.

I would not recommend taking your pup to the dog park without a leash on and you right with him, especially if there is not a sectioned off area for small dogs. I would wait to even step foot there until your pup is 6+ months old because you don't know if each dog is fully vaccinated and also you cannot guarantee the other dogs are friendly. It's amazing how irresponsible some pet owners are, and yes, some do take their dogs with behavioral issues to dog parks unleashed. I would never allow my Maltese to be off leash at a dog park under any circumstance. Even friendly dogs get into scraps now and then and it could end sadly for both.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My son has a huge rottweiller...very friendly & he has a trainer, but I am still not comfortable with my little ones around him...sometimes when my son brings Rocky to our house he puts him in the back yard...then I take my girls potty in the front yard...Rocky would never hurt them on purpose, but he likes to jump alot when he plays & I'm afraid his paws might accidentally hurt them. My son & my hubby say I'm being overly cautious, but I say "better safe than sorry".

Hugs, Blanche &


----------

